# Zoo Zone 2



## fuz111 (Jun 9, 2008)

Has any one ever heard of using a zoo zone 2 as a rat cage? oh, and one other question, ive heard alot of people say the 2 sq ft is minimum for a PAIR of rat but ive herad just is many people say that 2 sq ft is minimum for 1 rat...which is it?

thanks


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Two square feet is about standard for one rat. 

If you have a ton of rats with a large and interesting cage, you can get away with 1.5 or so, but only if you know that all the rats tolerate each other very well. 

And if you're going to have just two, it's better to give them about 2.5 square feet, so that they're less cramped in. 

I haven't heard of that cage, do you have a link for it? Always interested in new cages!


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.feedem.co.uk/small-animals-40/small-animal-cages-134/hagen-zoo-zone-2-6099.htm
This one?
Hmm.. Personally, I'd say you could get something more suitable for your money. Wire cages are recommended for their ventilation, and that tank/cage doesn't look too open, so I don't think it'd be the best for rats. However, that's just my thoughts on it.

2 square feet is the minimum for one rat, although a lot of people aim for 2.5.  CaptainFlow gave good advice.

The cage you're asking about is only large enough to hold one rat (according to the ratzrus calculator), and rats are MUCH happier in pairs. I assume you're located in England? If so, I'm from the US. soI couldn't really help you with where to get cages in the UK. Good luck finding something that'll work for you!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I agree, this isn't too great a cage for rats. 

In addition to all the reason Nicotine mentioned, rats love to climb, and this doesn't offer a lot of pawholds! Also, it would be difficult to hang hammocks and togs and stuff. 

Keep looking, I'm sure something will come up you could use!


----------



## fuz111 (Jun 9, 2008)

yea im only asking about the zoo zone 2 because i already have one i used to have a hamster that lived in it. however i do live in the US ( i bought the cage on e-bay for like 40 bucks ) thanks for the info, i wasnt sure its a pretty big cage and its well over 2 sq ft but like capthin Flow said it dosent have alought of hight so i wasnt sure, ill probuly end up making my own cage, thanks again for the info


----------

